# Need Friends



## knuckle (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi, I just downloaded the app, and I need to add friends! Please add me if you want. I really want to unlock Shovelstrike Quarry without leaf tickets! :O My friend code is: 7257 4276 614


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 23, 2018)

Welcome! I sent you a request. I'm McKenzie.


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 24, 2018)

I will send you one too!  My name is Pickles.


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 24, 2018)

I play nearly every day. My info is in my signature


----------



## knuckle (Jan 24, 2018)

Added thank you!


----------

